# PC Aufrüsten



## BlackPh0eniX (27. März 2017)

*PC Aufrüsten*

Würde gerne meinen PC aufrüsten wäre da was machbar oder lieber Komplett neu?

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD 7950 3GB GDDR5
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 PRO 3
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power E9 The Premium Power Supply Unit 450W
Ram: Corsair XMS3 2x4 GB
Prozessor Kühler: Thermalright Macho REV.A(BW)
Tower: BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS95 DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Festplatte HDD: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
Samsung SSD  850 EVO 500GB


----------



## Spiritogre (27. März 2017)

Was willst du da neu oder aufrüsten? Außer einer besseren Grafikkarte fällt mir nichts ein. Das müsste dann aber schon eine GeForce 1070 sein, damit sich das wirklich lohnt. Eine Radeon 480 wäre sicher auch bereits ein Mehrwert gerade für DX12.
Wenn du einen ganz neuen Rechner willst, dann musst du aber schon mind. 1500 bis 2000 Euro in die Hand nehmen sonst merkst du gar nichts. Dein PC gehört namlich immer noch zu den schnelleren auf dem Markt.

Die 2x4GB kannst du gegen 16GB austauschen, das könnte sich noch lohnen.

Der 3570k hält bei aktuellem Stand der Technik noch locker drei Jahre. Dann kannst du langsam über ein neues System nachdenken. Stelle im Bios aber ein, dass er seine 3,8 Ghz auch nutzt, viele Systeme sind wieso auch immer auf feste 3,4 voreingestellt. Mit gutem Lüfter kannst du in der Regel auch bis 4,1 übertakten. Ist ja extra ein k Prozessor und dafür gemacht. Damit schlägst du bis auf die aktuellsten Top CPUs jeden anderen Prozessor.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (28. März 2017)

Ok so was in die Richtung war auch gedacht. 
Wäre eine 1080 auch drinnen oder eher die 1070?
Beim RAM müsste es ddr3 sein richtig? Hättet ihr da einen Vorschlag?
Danke schon mal für die Informationen​!!!


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (28. März 2017)

Ausversehen doppelt gepostet Entschuldigung.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2017)

Ob 1070 oder 1080 hängt einzig von deinen Ansprüchen und deinem Budget ab. Wobei die 1080 eigentlich nur interessant ist, wenn du entweder einen GSync Monitor mit 140 Hz hast oder einen Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung. Für normales 1080p mit 60FPS ist die 1080 (ti) völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (28. März 2017)

Ok wird dann eine 1070 sind da große Unterschiede welche ich nehme ? Und wie sieht das mit dem RAM aus?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2017)

RAM ist leider aktuell ein wenig teuer geworden. Je nachdem wieviele Slots du frei hast kannst du dein bisheriges RAM auch zusätzlich weiter nutzen. Ich habe Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz CL9, aber welches du nimmst ist eigentlich relativ egal.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich einfach mal nach Angeboten schauen. Recht populär aktuell scheinen die MSI zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2017)

Also, du kannst durchaus auch eine GTX 1080 nehmen. Die hat aber unter Full-HD nur etwa 15-17% mehr Leistung als eine GTX 1070 - vor nem Monat hätte ich da gesagt "VIEL zu teuer!", aber inzwischen kostet die GTX 1080 nur noch 100€ mehr als eine GTX 1070, so dass du die GTX 1080 durchaus nehmen kannst, WENN es Dir das wert ist. "zu viel" ist die auf keinen Fall, denn zB in GTA 5 bringt die bei maximalen Details in FullHD um die 60 FPS, die GTX 1070 halt 70. Jetzt gibt es halt Leute, denen 40 FPS locker reichen (ich zb), andere rasten unter 60 FPS fast aus    Hängt also von Dir ab, welche der beiden du nun nimmst.

Eine günstige und ab Werk auch schon übertaktete  GTX 1070 wäre zb die hier https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforc...-n1070wf2oc-8gd-a1457327.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Zum RAM: da kannst du in der Tat irgendein DDR3-1600 nehmen, zB 2x4GB https://geizhals.de/teamgroup-elite...38g1600hc11dc01-a1160955.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   oder direkt das alte raus und 2x8GB https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DI...product/1110480?campaign=DDR3/G.Skill/1110480 oder https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/16gb+kit+2x8gb+ballistix+sport+ddr3+1600+cl9+dimm+240pin?nbb=45c48c


----------



## experte5 (28. März 2017)

Beim Ram kannst entweder 2x4 oder 2x8 GB nachrüsten, das MB hat ja 4 Slots und unterstützt bis zu 32GB.

Wobei ich zu 2x4 GB tendieren würde, günstiger und 16 reichen auch leicht, wenn man nicht gerade viel Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung etc. macht...

Sonst eben noch zu beachten DDR3 & 1600Mhz. Ein höherer/niedrigerer Takt würde auch funktionieren (z.B. 1866/1333), wäre aber Sinnlos, da die Speicher mit höherem Takt dann auf den niedrigeren Takt runter getaktet werden würden.

Hier wären kompatible Speicher für das Mainboard aufgelistet. Sowas ist halt ganz praktisch, wenn man herausfinden will welche Spezifikationen der Speicher für das jeweilige MB haben sollte und selbst wenig Ahnung von RAM hat.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (29. März 2017)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221b12bcba60b62d232d07f337b6f0b35138415cfa6de

wäre diese Auswahl ok oder eher nicht so?


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2017)

Passt alles, es kann höchstens Probleme geben, falls du einen CPU-Kühler hast, der über den RAM-Slot herausragt.


----------



## BlackPh0eniX (29. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke sollte passen danke an alle


----------



## dPbvulkan (1. April 2017)

Ich hatte vorher auch die  HD7950 und bin auf ne GTX 1070 umgestiegen. Mehr als doppelt so schnell.


----------

